

A Balanced Daily Practice Leads to Happiness and Success (with PDF) - kevinelliott
http://kevinelliott.net/blogs/entrepreneurial/2011/12/07/a-balanced-daily-practice-leads-to-happiness-and-success/

======
morsch
Sorry, some of that may be good advice, but it just gave me a Jehova's Witness
kind of vibe.

